# name this quilt pattern



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bought this on-line auction to give as a house-warming present. Does anyone know the name of this pattern?
sean


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

no idea but what a beautiful gift!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is a very neat pattern -


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

the colored flowers look like a modified dresdan.....but I have no idea what the white star/flowers would be called. It beautiful though!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The pattern's name is Friendship Garden.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks all, and thanks, Terri. 
yes, what I liked about this pattern was that there is no wasted space: the areas between the pieced main figures also makes a figure - the four-petalled white flowers. (They're shaped like lilies or Trilliums, though those have three or six petals.) There is no 'just background'.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My first thought was a variation on Grandmothers Garden due to the hexigons. I really, really like it. And like the name "Friendship Garden".


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Information and pictures here:

http://fiberfantasies.wordpress.com/laura-wheelers-friendship-garden/

http://carolinaarts.com/wordpress/tag/friendship-garden/


----------

